# install antivirus on pendrive-possible?



## ppm (Dec 6, 2007)

i have 2 pcs one connected to net and the other stand alone. i have installed free avg on the net connected pc works ok, but for the stand alone pc , i tried to look for virus dat update on the site , but is not available, 
what i want to know is 1)is there is a way to do that 2)i tried installing the free avg on the pendrive -with enough space to spare- but the program refusese- says it will only install on the local drive. 
so how do i update my stand alone pc. 
i am using prog. version 7.5.467 virus base 269.6.1/776
=ppm


----------



## ninad_xpress (Dec 11, 2007)

There are some programs available called as Portable applications so try to get one of such portable antivirus software, might AVG also available in portable series. Copy that in pendrive & run it or one another option is that update antivirus definitions in ur net connected pc & create bootable emergency rescue disk & scan with it. One more option is that some antivirus has the feature of updating from network & from files stored so shift to such softwares.


----------



## kpmsivachand (Dec 16, 2007)

ppm said:
			
		

> i have 2 pcs one connected to net and the other stand alone. i have installed free avg on the net connected pc works ok, but for the stand alone pc , i tried to look for virus dat update on the site , but is not available,
> what i want to know is 1)is there is a way to do that 2)i tried installing the free avg on the pendrive -with enough space to spare- but the program refusese- says it will only install on the local drive.
> so how do i update my stand alone pc.
> i am using prog. version 7.5.467 virus base 269.6.1/776
> =ppm


 
U can install the antivirus in the local disk only... If you want to run any exe file in the pendrive then you will write the autorun.inf for automatically running the exe


----------



## trublu (Dec 16, 2007)

installing any application is possible on U3 based pen drives.These r a new type of pen drives which let u carry ur applications with you.


----------

